# What to buy a bitter and twisted old woman for xmas?



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

My grandads partner is a truely bitter and negative woman, and of course I just have to get her a present. She openly shows she doesn't like us she's gone as far as sending e-mails to my whole family saying how she doesn't want to go away to Rachel's (aunty in Auz) because she feels she's not welcome and AFTER Rachel's spent hours with Gdad deciding what to get her for xmas and gone and spent a LARGE sum of money on it and Maree knows this she goes and says she doesn't want presents in Auz. She minipulates Gdad makes him feel horrible about spending time with us, yells at me, threatens to burn all Gdads stuff when he was away on holiday with us and won't have anything to do with Gma. So she won't attend Xmas with her so we have to have two and for "her" xmas I have to buy this complete cow a present she likes gardening but I can't get her anything gardening related as she takes offence:? I'm wanting to get her a book on how to behave around your extended family and post it note sections she could read! Sorry for the ramble but I'm hoping somebodies have some ideas for this BTL (bitter twisted lady)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Get her a rock.

http://www.natural-salt-lamps.com/

They are supposed to help with moods and stuff. It produces negative ions or something.

I got my mom one for her birthday! LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2008)

What about a plant? That's about all I can think of besides gift certificates...if she liked to go to the movies or something - I'd suggest a gift card to the theater....

Good luck - I'll be watching to see what people suggest.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 9, 2008)

Get her a knitted jumper.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Get her a book on how to change her life 

Joel Osteen maybe?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2008)

I kind of feel your pain. My dad's wife's daughter hates my dad, even though she's had 7 years to get used to the idea of our parents being together. She's very rude to him (she's 19 so old enough to be polite) and rude to my brother and I when we see her. I've had to get her a Christmas gift every Christmas too. She always kind of sneers at it and tosses it aside, even if it's something we know she wanted because she specifically told her mom that's what she wanted. Love spending my hard earned money on that! I do however try to get her something I think she'll like every year, who knows, maybe she'll change her mind someday.

What does your grandpa's wife like? I don't think Christmas is the time to try to make a point by giving her a "snide" gift. If you can't think of anything else, maybe you could get her a gift card to a store she likes or a gift card for a restaurant. Good luck!


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 9, 2008)

gift card to some where she likes/that has supplies for things she likes doing. plant....ummm, that's all i got


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

A sack of coal?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I think anytime is a good time to make a point.

If she is that mean and bitter, I wouldn't want to buy her anything.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> A sack of coal?



Coals really expensive lol, I don't wana spend a small fortune on her haha. 
Thanks for all the ideas everyone! I'm thinking a gift voucher so she can't come up with some problem with what she gets, but knowing her she will :X Peg last year I got her this lovely Nikau palm which are really expensive but I got it real cheap from one of dads nursery friends. Anyway to the point lol the next day we went to get our bowls and dishes and I saw it in the wheelie bin! I have no problem with her not liking the gift but I know she likes palms but the fact she threw it in the bin and she KNEW i'd see it quite frankly p****s me off!


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> I think anytime is a good time to make a point.
> 
> If she is that mean and bitter, I wouldn't want to buy her anything.
> 
> Â



I agree lol but whenever you try make a point she always takes her anger out on Gdad which I don't want as I allready know he feels conflicted between the two. I don't want to but out of share politeness and the point that a 16yr old is more mature than a 59yr old I am.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, that's terrible about her throwing the nice plant away! What a rude lady. I think a gift card would be best then, maybe just for (the equivalent of) ten dollars or something. That way you aren't out too much if she decides to be crazy and throw away money!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, here's the comedy option... an empty gift card! No money on it :biggrin2: *laughs evilly* The problem then is that she'd probably abuse the people at the store where the gift card is from when she figures out it's empty, or maybe she'll go after you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

She DIDn'T!?!?!

She threw it out..... did you say something to her about it?

I wouldn't get her a danged thing.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

Are we related? My grandads wife is sooo like that too! Her name is Margaret and she's evil . She has no kids of her own and was horrible to my mum and my uncle when they grew up, told them she would never love them but just tollerate them because they were the spawn of another woman.

Last time I saw her was at my mums wedding and she didn't bother to say hello, just ranted at me about how I should be working and that she could picture me in a florist. Normally I would be scared of her an agree but just said "Well that would be pleasant, considering how allergic to flowers I am. You don't know me that well do you? You will regret it when you are older because you've lost any chance of being surrounded by your step children and grandchildren to support you in your old age."


Er...anyway, I'd get her something sarcastic, sorry but I'm mean and bitter. Somethign stupid and useless that pokes fun at her, like some huge old granny knickers.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol Michelle, You can get this I'm a B word undies at the warehouse haha. Thankfully my mum and her sisters had all left home by the time she came on the scene. She started of lovely then well....

I actually I asked her how the palm was that day and she's like oh that....It was sick! Umm well John the guy at the nursery said its a lovely mature tree and in great shape, even my dad said thats one healthy tree, so it magically got sick in 2 days!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol yes I have seen those , good old warehouse always has something for everyone there.

That's a load of crap she said about the palm tree I'm betting! I neglected one last year and it took weeks and weeks to get sick and die.

I wonder why some women just never adjust to their husbands families, especially when we are nice to them, they seem so angry at us!


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha it caters for everyones needs haha. I know it was a load of bull shes just so GAH! 

I know, she was completly fine with us when it all began and all was fine, I'd even go as far as saying nice haha, I think she feels threatend by Gma lol honestly Gdad and Gma would never get back togetherbut they're mature enough to get along for their kids and grandkids. I think she thinks it's impossible for a ex's to get along......


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 9, 2008)

i am having the same problem with my step mother... she buys for her grandkids and not my dads. my dad usually buys for his but we were told not going to happen this year... I feel like if I buy for my dad I need to buy for her


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 10, 2008)

Underwear and socks.
Soap that smells like old lady.
Really blaugh candy>Black licorice?

Enjoy it... (mwahahaaaa). Practice looking really sincere.

I have an equally delightful aunt who revels in sending me empty perfume bottles...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2008)

Boxing grannies!

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/boxing-grannies/index.html


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 10, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Boxing grannies!
> 
> http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/boxing-grannies/index.html


I love that one!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I have an equally delightful aunt who revels in sending me empty perfume bottles...



NO WAY?! Does she think you want them or something?

I'm feeling better about some of my family reading this thread!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2008)

My dad's dad hates my mum's dad (for world's most pathetic reasons) and last year I wanted to get both grandads these Fighting grandads just for a laugh but I wasn't allowed lol. I like humorours gifts for Christmas


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> My dad's dad hates my mum's dad (for world's most pathetic reasons) and last year I wanted to get both grandads these Fighting grandads just for a laugh but I wasn't allowed lol. I like humorours gifts for Christmas



They look like my dad, Flashy!!!! :laughsmiley:



Here's another idea:

Flarp



We probably aren't being much help.... we're all just being onery!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My dad's dad hates my mum's dad (for world's most pathetic reasons) and last year I wanted to get both grandads these Fighting grandads just for a laugh but I wasn't allowed lol. I like humorours gifts for Christmas
> ...


:biggrin2:Maybe they were styled on him. Does he fight with people?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't imagine living my life as such an unhappy person.Look deep into your heart when you choose a very special gift for this suffering soul. 



Pam


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 10, 2008)

> Okay, here's the comedy option... an empty gift card! No money on it :biggrin2: *laughs evilly* :biggrin2:


If she's just going to pitch it anyway, she'll never know! :biggrin2:

Can you think of something that both of them might like together or can't you do a combined gift? At least that way your gdad might get something out of the gift and you will feel better giving it.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

Ugh. I hate it when people just never seem to appreciate anything but we have to understand that most have some sort of instability that makes them this way. It may seem sort of crazy but could you get her a gift certificate for a massage or day spa? I know most of grandparents (bitter as they are) enjoy aromatherapy...unfortunately, the good stuff is pretty expensive. There are different oils that smell wonderful, clear sinuses, relax and so on... maybe it would make HER feel better???


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have an equally delightful aunt who revels in sending me empty perfume bottles...
> ...



I believe she thinks that she is giving me the opportunity to sniff an empty perfume bottle to experience the finer things in life...:shock:

Sent my brother a book of matches for his 8th birthday. I can't tell whether it was meant to be ironic or not...

Anyhoo, I try to send her something decent, so she'll get the hint. I also like getting the free gift bag that comes when she buys expensive makeup . I wish that she'd just go to the dollar store, and send me some pens. Cheap, but useful.

This is the same woman who broke into her dead grandmother's house to steal the crystal doorknobs....:sigh:. She had a field day when my grandfather (her dad) died!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 10, 2008)

HA HA HA I would have to get her a gift card for a doctor in the area, for an ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT,lol. There is no way that i would be spending my hard earned money on someone who throws things away. maybe just get a gift for the both of them and not get her anything for herself


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol I love the boxing Grannies I've just e-mailed that off to all my aunties and Jane's son just purchased it lol he's decided he's going to make a gold belt with Gmas name on it then bloodify the other one and buy a ken singlet and write maree on it lol I love Seborus. I'm not going to get them a joint as she will just ruin it for him so I went and brought Gdad some big Meaty BBQ tools and a sexy beast apron haha. It's either gona be a very small gift card or another palm that I can get very cheap and take it to dad (who's s ex tree Dr) who can tag it saying it's healthy and give me a few bottles for totally random diseases that most probably wont even exsist in Nikau palms haha! I'm loving some of these Ideas. Maybe Instead of perfume bottles I'll give empty sweet wrappers to sweeten her up!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Underwear and socks.
> Soap that smells like old lady.
> Really blaugh candy>Black licorice?


Black licorice is delicious! I'm shocked! :disgust:

Maybe you could just have your bunnies poo in a stocking for her. It doubles as fertilizer lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 10, 2008)

or chocolate covered raisins...:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG that's it! Just take a decorative bag, fill it with Poo and tell her that you saved it all for her cause it's wonderful for her plant that you gave her last year! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 10, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Underwear and socks.
> ...



haha, exactly what i was thinking. my mom almost alwaysgets licorice for my grandpa(her dad) for x-mas and b-day:biggrin2:. i like it well enough, i prefer cherry or strawberry or good and plentyinkbouce:



Bo B Bunny* wrote: *


> OMG that's it! Just take a decorative bag, fill it with Poo and tell her that you saved it all for her cause it's wonderful for her plant that you gave her last year! :biggrin2:


i like it.................:nasty:............:tongue


----------



## naturestee (Dec 10, 2008)

My favorite gift for really ornery people- a gift certificate for a massage at a spa. It tends to make them nicer for about 5 seconds after the appointment.

Bo- that Flarp was a huge hit at the in-law's annual New Years Eve party. We play rummy and the winner exchanges his wrapped gag gift for someone elses and so on through the night. We open everything at midnight. Someone gave Flarp once, it then showed up at the next Thanksgiving... it's a wierd family. Other typical presents include a ladybug-shaped vibrating back massager (left on when wrapped!), a roll of duct tape wrapped in 2 inch thick duct tape (nobody thought it would be tape inside because it was too obvious lol), the world's worst rum which gets regifted every year, and a singing dancing Christmas frog that scares the poo out of my cats.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

That sounds SO FUN! 

My daughter discovered Flarp at one of the houses I clean. They have a boy her age and she had so much fun we had to get her some. 

My son and sister always exchange gag gifts and we got him a toilet shaped one to give her this year. She's going to wet herself laughing no doubt! 

We've also given her the candy pooping reindeer LOL!


----------

